# Question about Bodymax adjustable Dumbbells..



## james.connnor05 (9 mo ago)

Hi guys.. 
Just joined. 
Quick question for anyone who uses Bodymax adjustable Dumbbells. Do you ever have a problem with plates falling out?


----------



## Ironpump86 (9 mo ago)

james.connnor05 said:


> Hi guys..
> Just joined.
> Quick question for anyone who uses Bodymax adjustable Dumbbells. Do you ever have a problem with plates falling out?


Yes had that problem so switched to Ironmaster dumbell’s which are amazing.


----------



## james.connnor05 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for responding. I guess there was no way of fixing the issue?


----------



## Ironpump86 (9 mo ago)

james.connnor05 said:


> Thanks for responding. I guess there was no way of fixing the issue?


Not really, they are a first gen style of adjustable dumbell so they will always have problems, get yourself some Ironmaster dumbells you’ll never look back.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## james.connnor05 (9 mo ago)

Cheers.. I shall look in to them.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i have some mate and they havent started to fall out yet






this relative?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

or this


----------



## james.connnor05 (9 mo ago)

vlb said:


> i have some mate and they havent started to fall out yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the BowFlex dumbbells. I'm waiting for a response from Bodymax manufacturers.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

james.connnor05 said:


> Those are the BowFlex dumbbells. I'm waiting for a response from Bodymax manufacturers.


ok mate, i think they will mostly work on the same technology or engineering so it may have applied.

good luck with the manufacturer


----------

